# Merry Oaks 2017 Kidding Thread



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I figured it was time to start a kidding thread for this year.

First up is The TS Iris, who is due today.
You may remember her from last year, she had a difficult delivery ending in DOA quads. Hopefully we won't get a repeat of that this year. She seems to trade off quads and trips every year, so I'm predicting triplets this year. She is bred to Crookedcedar Farm Ray's Orion.

Tansy, my old girl, who is almost 11, is due on Sunday. She tends to kid on or just before her due date. She's bred to Busy-B&D Amanda's CL Adonis. She's had very pretty kids bred to him the last few years, hoping for some doelings from her!

We're supposed to get snow on Friday night and Saturday, so we'll probably get some kids then. Especially Iris, she loves to kid in the snow!

I don't have any current pictures of Iris, here's Tansy about a month ago. She's MUCH wider now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

What a pretty girl! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

We should have Tansy kids sometime today!!:leap:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!! Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome, happy kidding.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck! Hoping you have happy healthy kids!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She's playing with me. Looks like I might be sleeping in the barn tonight!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well I thought I was going to be in the same boat I was leaving my barn and happened to find my doe giving birth


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol, they love to mess with us!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she today?


----------



## stormy45 (Jul 29, 2016)

*kidding*

Good luck an hope things all go well with everyone's:cake: kidding


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Looking closer, ligs are coming and going which is unusual for this doe. Udder is filling pretty well. Maybe tonight.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Anything new?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Twin does early this morning!
MERRY OAKS DEJA VU(broken chammy with a big white belt!) & MERRY OAKS LS TRUST(black with one little white mark on her side) I'll post some pics when I can. Both are very healthhy and doing great!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

congrats!


----------



## stormy45 (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations on your new babies:fireworks:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats can you post pics


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats! Love the names!:fireworks:


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Congrats!! :fireworks:Let's hope this indicates that you will have a doe year for kids! :wink:


----------



## Madrone (Jun 21, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Irist had triplets, 2 does 1 buck.
J4 & J5 are for sale, I think I'll keep J3

Doeling







J5(buckling)







Doeling


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! More babies!!  

Do they all have the same coloring?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Here's a few pictures of the Alpine kids from today
Deja Vu is sold, I'm keeping Trust. No idea how Tansy and Adonis had a BLACK doeling, but I'm keeping it!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Yay! More babies!!
> 
> Do they all have the same coloring?


Yep, they are all identical!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Goodness. I'm guessing this why they have numbered collars? 

ETA - Who is due next?


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Congrats on healthy babies! The band belly....so cute :lovey:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep! We definitely wouldn't be able to tell them apart otherwise! As it is, I may have mixed J3 & J4 up at birth :lol:

Up next is the Nubian, Lily. I think. She was bred by Adonis, but it was a mistake, and I don't know when she's due. Based on how she's progressing, and how long it's been since I've seen her in heat, I think she's due sometime late January!

She'll be a FF 2 y/o, here's a recent pic of her.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I found J4 dead this morning No idea what happened. She seemed perfectly fine last night.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no. So sorry you lost her.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry about J4! 
I love the belted kid, even if they don't show as well! I hope I get one like that this year  cool you got a black doe kid too!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Do belted ones not show as well? I've never gotten a belted doe before! I like her. Apparently someone else did too, she got snatched up quick!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I love the belties, they're beautiful but a lot of the times the belt gives the optical illusion that they're short, so they often get placed behind the ones that look taller.
Even Coup, she looks shorter than them all even though she's the 2nd tallest. She looks several inches shorter than Delilah, but she's really only an inch shorter. I think Coup is like 35 inches tall, Delilah is around 36 or something like that, they're tall but Coup looks a lot shorter :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

2nd round of preg tests back. Looks like we'll only have 12 more does kidding this year, instead of the planned 15. The good news is that Bam and Gypsy are both confirmed bred to DELTA-RHO SPART'S SWEETWILLIAM. Very excited to see both of these does freshen for the first time, as I've been trying for a while to settle them.

Bam







Gypsy







Lily's building a nice little udder, I imagine she'll kid sometime this month, or early Feb.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yay!  Very nice does.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yay! I cannot wait to see how Gypsy freshens!   I bet you are excited!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I am sooo excited!!!
I was afraid for a while we were going to lose her to a respiratory virus, and I've been trying to get her settled for months, and I just lost her sire, and her dam didn't settle this year. So she's even more special to me than before. Really hoping she gives me a doe!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> Yay!  Very nice does.


Thank you
They are 2 or my favorites.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

margaret said:


> I am sooo excited!!!
> I was afraid for a while we were going to lose her to a respiratory virus, and I've been trying to get her settled for months, and I just lost her sire, and her dam didn't settle this year. So she's even more special to me than before. Really hoping she gives me a doe!


Wow, I bet!! I'll send lots of pink vibes your way.  I'm so sorry you lost Adonis BTW.  But, at least you have progeny to carry on his genetics in your herd.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks
I do have a lot of his offspring, and I'm looking into buying back Gypsy's twin brother in a couple years


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is Lily looking?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Building a cute little udder, I'll get a picture tonight.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

All 3 of Iris's kids are gone, just have Deja Vu and Sabbath left!





























Lily's udder is developing pretty well, but hasn't really started filling yet.
I'm thinking it will be early Feb.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oreo is due in 10 days! Starting to fill her udder a bit now. Lily has completely stopped all progress. Starting to think she'll never kid!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Exciting!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Hoping for buck/doe twins! She's pretty small this year though, so a single wouldn't surprise me. Suzanne, if she kids at a convenient time I might stream it live onto FB for you.







Here's a pic of Lily too, taking her own sweet time.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That would be awesome!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Following!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I just love your goats' colors! Lily is so pretty


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Any more kids yet?!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Not yet! Oreo is due tomorrow. Gave her a kidding clip last night. She usually goes a few days late, so I'm thinking maybe Sunday.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oreo, day 151. She usually goes 152 or 153.







Lily's udder is filling, slowly but surely.







Twist is due a week from today! She got mastitis last year and a whole side of her udder dried up. Today I found she has milk in both sides! so it would appear she's freshening normally this year. She's small, I'm expecting a single as she was bigger than this last year and only had one.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> I just love your goats' colors! Lily is so pretty


Thank you! I'm excited to see how her kids turned out as she's crossed with an Alpine.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Are you going to retain any of her kids?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

First buck is yours, any other kids will be staying here
These will be some of Adonis's last kids, so I'll keep anything!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oops, I meant Lily lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Any of Lily's doelings will be staying here, as they are also Adonis's.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Update on Oreo: Udder filled over the past 24 hours. Ligs mostly gone, a little hard to find but still there. I'll be gone from 8-3:30 today, I'll probably have someone check her at 12 but it looks as though she'll wait until I'm home.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm home now, she hasn't gone yet. Probably tonight or early tomorrow morning.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Not yet! Looks like she'll go soon though.
Stopped eating, very uncomfortable, lots of contractions.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thinking pink!!  :kidred::kidred:

Good luck!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Single buck! He wasn't even that big, only 8 lbs.
Merry Oaks Last Rebel, unless Suzanne wants to name him something else.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That sounds good to me  

Sad you didn't a doe, but he's cute!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Then Rebel it is!
I'll get you some more pictures once he's cleaned up and fed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well he's pretty at least! Congrats!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

He looks nice!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aww! Congratulations


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any photos?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

No pictures yet, I've been sick since yesterday afternoon, cough, sore throat, headache and fever so I haven't been able to get out of the house much. 
I'll get some once I feel better, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry you are sick, get well soon.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Sorry you are sick! :-(

Congrats on the kid though!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I hope you get better soon!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you, I'm feeling much better today, so I should be able to get some pictures.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok, here's a pic of Rebel. I think he's going to grow up to be a handsome buck!
Colorful too, what would you register this as?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Broken dark chamoisee?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I was thinking something like that, except only his front half is chammy. Hindquarters are more of a dark chocolate.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd do broken chocolate with Swiss markings.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Broken Chamoise, looks like Wailea


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I would also just say broken chamoise. Nice and simple.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

He's very handsome. Congratulations!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Guess I'll go with broken chamoise!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How are all your other kids doing?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Lily finally kidded with buck doe twins!! More info and pictures soon


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awesome!! Congrats


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Yahoo!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok, here's Lily's kids. They're half Alpine, but definitely favor the Nubian side. Very happy for a doe from Lily!

Merry Oaks Misty Mtn Hop(doe)







Merry Oaks Fortunate Son


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Awww, they are so adorable!!! That third pic is TOO cute!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Twist is in the kidding pen! Ligs gone, a bit of discharge. Udder still has some filling to do, I imagine it'll be tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We've got a buck named Fortunate Son.


His sire's name was Fortunato.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Ooooh!! Yay!! :-D

How many do you have left to kid?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Twist is #5, 9 more left after that.

Looks like Twist will go tonight. Lots of goo, but nothing else. I sat in the pen with her for a while, she was intent on giving me a bath, licked me from head to toe! Crazy goat.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Twist had a TINY single doeling last night! Weighed in at 4.5 lbs.
Merry Oaks Heart of Gold


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Congrats on all the beautiful kids! Love the doeling's name. :fireworks:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I put Goldie in with Lily's babies today, she is so small! Like half the size of the others.
I found another kid in Twist's pen, looks like it died a couple months ago.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Merry Oaks CallMeTheBreeze is due in 9 days-March 17
Very excited to see this doe freshen! 
This was about 2 months ago, in January.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh she is lovely!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you, I'm quite pleased with her


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like we could have Breeze babies soon.
I put her up on the stand to give her a kidding clip, and ligs are gone and udder filling. 
She's on day 142 right now, she looks like she'll go tomorrow.

So far I am absolutely thrilled with her udder, it's gorgeous!! Looks a lot like her dam's.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Think they'll be premature?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Maybe a little, she's not too early though, I imagine they'll be fine.
I figured she'd go early, but not this early. Glad I pulled her up on the stand for a kidding clip or I wouldn't have even noticed.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's a FF right?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep, and I'm loving her udder
She had buck/doe twins around 4 this morning.
They're small, 5 and 6.5 lbs, but doing OK. The buck was pretty weak when he was born, and he still hasn't stood up yet. Now that I've got colostrum into him he's a lot more alert, holding his head up and yelling. 
I'll get some pics later.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

The doe, Merry Oaks Paradise City. She is retained. Looks a lot like her sire!







The buck, Merry Oaks Simple Man. He's still pretty weak, and has made no effort to stand. I did get some more colostrum in him though, hopefully he'll be OK.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Sorry that he's not doing great! They look cute tho!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Give him a selenium shot, some cod liver oil and b complex, should snap him out of it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable. 

I agree Bo-se shot should help.

Nutradrench for energy.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

BoSe did the trick, he's up! Very pleased with himself
Suzanne, right now his name is Simple Man, but it doesn't quite seem to fit, so I'm tossing around others. Let me know if you have any you'd like for him.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Your names are always awesome, so whatever you pick is great


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

OK! I'll keep working on it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad he is doing better.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

He's been renamed...Merry Oaks Unknown Legend.

Here's some pics of him from this morning. Still waiting for those ears to go up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, he is adorable, love the name.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You know, I've never seen an alpine born with floppy ears until I came on here. I still think its bizarre, ever single time I see it :lol: mine have always had tiny, pointy, upright ears the moment they come out!

Glad he's doing better though! How many left to kid?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

This is my first! I think they're kind of cute though:lol:

I'm halfway done, 7 down, 7 to go.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Awesome! I've got got at least five more to kid this year!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I actually miscounted, I've only freshened 6 so far, so 8 left.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

They are so cute!!! Oh my gosh!! 

I think I want Alpines! ;-)

Where do you come up with your names--they are awesome!! ;-)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I still have all 3-4 of mine to go :slapfloor: I'm thinking they'll all have small singles, not complaining though.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

LuvMyNigies said:


> They are so cute!!! Oh my gosh!!
> 
> I think I want Alpines! ;-)
> 
> Where do you come up with your names--they are awesome!! ;-)


Yes, lol, you do! You absolutely want Alpines!
Most of our names are song names, and since most of the music we listen to is 70's rock, we're never lacking for good names!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Both kids are doing well, and have been trained to lambar. Legend's ears still aren't up, other than that he's doing great.
Next up is Empress, due in about 2 weeks, March 28th. She's bred to Adonis, hoping for twin does from her, as 2 are reserved.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Breeze, at one week fresh, 10 hr fill.
Pretty dang pleased with this girl...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's really pretty  
How is Legend doing?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Legend is doing great! Eating great and running around. His ear are almost normal too.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Empress is a week out now.
Clematis is due April 2, on Day 138 now. She's not gonna wait that long though. Hoping she at least holds out a few more days, but she looks like she'll be going soon:?
Not a fan of them going before 145, but I can't see her waiting that long. Udder's been full for weeks, ligs starting to go now.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

The babies are loving the gorgeous weather we've been having!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Goldie~


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Breeze's twins, Rivendell & Legend


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Legend


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Clemby is very uncomfortable, lot of pawing and pacing. Ligs gone. Kids will be 11 days early if she goes today.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Any update??


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Nothing yet. Ligs sort of came back. She's not eating(hay or grain) which has me a little worried. It takes a lot to get Clemby off her feed. She's still very uncomfortable, a lot of pawing etc. She's on day 140 right now, hoping she holds out a couple more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With pawing and not eating, are you sure things are OK and she isn't having issues?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yea seems something might be wrong.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I went in to check. Couldn't get very far in. She's barely dilated. I'm watching her closely, but she's not in any distress just extremely uncomfortable because she's so big.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She should be fine just keep watching her so you can help out when she goes into labor.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

margaret said:


> Nothing yet. Ligs sort of came back. She's not eating(hay or grain) which has me a little worried. It takes a lot to get Clemby off her feed. She's still very uncomfortable, a lot of pawing etc. She's on day 140 right now, hoping she holds out a couple more.


Hopefully she does hang onto them for a bit longer. Does she usually lose her ligs this early? 
When she does seem to hit hard labor, I would watch really close to make sure she doesn't have kid stuck in there. That's happened to me a couple times - ligs going back and forth, a lengthy labor, ect. Just IMO. 

Hope she and her kids are okay!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

This morning she is up eating again, seems normal. Day 141. Thankfully she looks like she won't be kidding in the immediate future, should be a couple of days. I'm definitely keeping a close eye on her when she does go into labor, in case she has complications.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Does she normally go early?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I've only had her for a couple yers, but from what I've seen and her previous owner's records, she has no 'normal'. No routine like most does, one year she'll go 4 days late, then 3 days early then right on 150 etc.
Oh and her ligs are back now. Crazy doe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, like Babette. Way late, then early, on time, late again etc. She had a doe kid this morning, 4 days late :lol: 

Hope she waits until she's at least a little closer though!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Empress is in the kidding pen!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Gone all day, when I came home she had healthy buck/doe twins all cleaned up and waiting for me

Buck~ Merry Oaks Ramble Tamble














Doe~ Merry Oaks Sweet Little Missy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats! Are you keeping the doe?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

No, she's reserved. Kind of regretting it though, since she's my last Adonis daughter.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Pretty pleased with Empress's second freshening udder.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Update on the girls
Clematis is now on day 152. She's looking closer, hopefully we'll see her babies soon. Merry Oaks Oreo's Swamp Music is up after that. She's filling her udder nicely, today is 146, due April 8.
She is bred to Busy-B&D L Lucinda's Luke.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

oh my! What beautiful babies you have!:fireworks:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you! I'm very happy with them so far.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thinking maybe kids tonight...


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Clematis finally kidded!
One. 
One kid:GAAH:
10 lb doeling. Two tone chammy like her sire. She's really long, and really wide. I think she's going to be a big doe.
I was really hoping for a buckling as well, but I'm also just really thankful Clematis ended up settling to Google. He didn't settle any other does last year.
Anyways, meet Merry Oaks Xanadu


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

What a sweetie! congrats!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

She's cute!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Swamp had twin bucks this morning.
I'll try and get pictures soon.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Swamp's second buckling, Merry Oaks Shot in the Dark.
This one was a PAIN to get out! Head back, in up to my shoulder before I could find it and turn it around. I was thinking it better be a doe after all the trouble I went to to get it out, but no. Just a big buckling.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

He's adorable even if he's a boy! Good job getting him out!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Single buckling today out of Dove.
Merry Oaks Nowhere Man. 
Delivered by the 9 and 7 year old Training them to deliver kids in case of my absence and they are doing awesome. A little disappointed though that we didn't get a doe.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

They are beautiful! Congrats!! 

Dove is so pretty!!

2017 does seem to be a buck year. :sigh:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Last Alpine doe of the year is due on Sunday!!
Merry Oaks Sweet Home Alabama(Bam)
She is bred to Delta-Rho Spart's SweetWilliam.
Didn't settle last year, and took 3 breedings this year, can't wait to see her udder and her babies! fingers crossed for does from this last breeding.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So cute! I can't wait to see what Bam has


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Hopefully twin does!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Bam kidded today with triplets, 2 does and a buck!
We lost the buck, but both does are doing awesome
And one is solid black
More pics when I can


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Yahoo!!  They are so cute!

Sorry about the buckling. :-(


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all your cuties!


----------

